# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Netgear DGN2000: ADSL+WiFi с поддержкой 802.11n

## ALEX(XX)

*Краткое содержание статьи:* Поступивший на тестирование в лабораторию THG беспроводной маршрутизатор Netgear DGN2000 с поддержкой черновика стандарта IEEE 802.11n и ADSL2+ модемом способен передавать информацию со скоростью до 270 Мбит/с. Какими функциональными особенностями обладает этот маршрутизатор и справляется ли он со своими прямыми обязанностями, а также с какими трудностями могут столкнуться пользователи при настройке Netgear DGN2000 - на все эти вопросы вы найдёте ответ в сегодняшнем обзоре

Далее на *THG.RU*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

